# (Solved) Media Player audio codec



## homebrew (Oct 24, 2003)

When i play some avi files i get an error: The audio codec identified by the format tag 2000 is requires to play this file. This does not happen with all avi files just a few. Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Corvus (Jan 5, 2001)

do you have your player set to download codecs automatically under tools option player


----------



## homebrew (Oct 24, 2003)

Yes I do, and it does start to down load the file. That is when it errors out and gives the tag 2000 error. I also tried to disable it and it will play the file with out sound.


----------



## Corvus (Jan 5, 2001)

might want to try a reinstall of media player


----------



## homebrew (Oct 24, 2003)

Tried that also, last night. Possibly something with the avi files?


----------



## Corvus (Jan 5, 2001)

could be , run a sfc /scannow from your run box. have your xp cd in the drive


----------



## homebrew (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks I will try that now. Thanks for the help


----------



## homebrew (Oct 24, 2003)

Same problem. I still get the same error when i play some avi files. The audio codec identified by the format tag 2000 is requires to play this file. Any other ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Corvus (Jan 5, 2001)

try searching windows support site with your error message


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.moviecodec.com/download/codecs.shtml


----------



## homebrew (Oct 24, 2003)

Evandil, that site was great! Worked like a charm. Thank you. Now i can start brewing more beer!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

> Now i can start brewing more beer!


Need my address?


----------

